# Suggestion for new section of site...



## distressed_romeo (Jan 4, 2007)

How about a keyboards/synth section where people can discuss keyboard and/or guitar synth technique and equipment? There's already a few keyboardists on the boards, and IIRC a few people have mentioned owning guitar synth stuff...


----------



## Your Majesty (Jan 4, 2007)

I second that, especially since I am in my third classicifcation of classical piano playing. That would be a useful forum. Good suggestion DR!


----------



## Adam (Jan 4, 2007)

I third that, I have been playing for a few months now and I just recieved my Casio WK-3200 76 key keyboard/synth last month.It'll be great to share/discuss info with everybody.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2007)

I play alot of keyboards too. I've always been playing them. It's a great instrument. I agree, it would be cool to discuss them. 

I have a Yamaha PSR 170 and I love it.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2007)

-1

Not a big enough part of my music to interest me in viewing such a section.
MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2007)

instead of such a specific new section, why not one called "Other Instruments"? that way, one could specificly discuss keyboards, saxophones, or didgeridoo's.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> instead of such a specific new section, why not one called "Other Instruments"? that way, one could specificly discuss keyboards, saxophones, or didgeridoo's.



I like this idea.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jan 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> I like this idea.


I guess my brilliant idea for a didgeridoo section to our forum is out of the question now....shucks.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 4, 2007)

I like Leon's suggestion.


----------



## Alpo (Jan 5, 2007)

+1 to "other instruments."


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 5, 2007)

Good idea


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Leon said:


> instead of such a specific new section, why not one called "Other Instruments"? that way, one could specificly discuss keyboards, saxophones, or didgeridoo's.



 There you go. That would be cool.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 6, 2007)

Another vote. It would probably get more use if it isn't too specific. Good thinking.


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 6, 2007)

Another suggestion, since we continue to expand so much how about adding a drop down menu to navigate to the different sections. I think the nav page is getting a bit clogged.

I recognize that this is easier said then done though.


----------



## XEN (Jan 8, 2007)

Leon said:


> instead of such a specific new section, why not one called "Other Instruments"? that way, one could specificly discuss keyboards, saxophones, or didgeridoo's.



+1

This way we can find out who here plays the accordion!


----------

